# severum cichlids



## Yoda_Fish (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, so im new to this forum.
I have a two 75 gallon tanks. And 3 severums cichlids. My male severum is about 7in. My female is 6in. And I have another female that's 3 or 4 in. 

My tanks are stocked as following. 

Tank#1

2 female sevs.
3 jurupuri
5 tiger barbs
2 featherfin catfish (4in.)

Tank#2

1 male sev.
1 bumble bee 
3 orange zebra cichlid
3 peacock cichlids
2 female convicts
1 chinese algea eater (5in)
1 electric yellow
4 other varius chiclids


So my question is..
My male sev. Has spent his whole life in tank#2. He recently developed HITH. I have him in a quarintine 30 gallon bow tank. And I am treating him. He's starting to get better. And when he's fully recouped I want to put him into tank#1. 

Am I going to have problems with my 3 severums getting along??

How do I tell fighting behavior from maybe breeding behavoir. At what piont should I be conserned if they do fight a lot? 

I guess im just worried about my male sev. His name is yoda and he is my favorite fish I just want his life to be happy. 

So any advice on anything I've said would be most apprecaited..


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

If he is constantly chased, harassed, nipped at, others won't let him eat, hiding, ect, that is aggression.

With breeding they will find a spot to hide in and chase the others away. They also rock back and forth with each other and clean the spot they are going to lay the eggs on.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have 20 large severums in a 125..they really don't fight..


----------

